# Anfänger Rute und Rolle



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

Moin,
ich wollte mir eine Rute und eine Rolle kaufen, da ich noch nie vorher Fliegenfischen betrieben hatte, wollte ich mir nicht gleich Sachen für mehrere hundert T€uro kaufen, sondern eher etwas für einen Anfänger.

Was haltet ihr zum Beispiel von dem Set hier?
Ist das ding gut fürn Anfänger geeignet.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fliegenrute-RolleWK5-6-HiCarbon-2tlg-2-40m-A456-2_W0QQitemZ7233518902QQcategoryZ56748QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Was für eine Schnur bräuchte ich den?


----------



## perchcatcher (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Naja ich trau den E-Bay sach nicht wirklich. Und für 31 € schon garnicht mein Tipp lass die finger davon !! wenn du was gutes zum Anfang suchst dann hol dir zu z.B eine Rute von EXORI die machen schon bei kleinen Preisen gute 
Qualität, lieber nen teurere Rute und ne 10€ Rolle.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

ok danke


----------



## perchcatcher (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Wenn du willst kann ich dich mal ausschweifender beraten !
Dazu musst du nur ICQ anmachen
Meine Nummer: 196530029


----------



## kea (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

STOP!! Nichts kaufen!!

Bitte tu Dir selber einen Gefallen und besuche ERST einen Wurfkurs. Dort lernst Du den richtigen Umgang und Du lernst, wie das Gerät passend für Dich zusammengestellt wird. 
Eine 5er z.B. ist zwar eine universelle Rute, aber es gibt nur wenige wirklich gute Ruten. Die schnur wird nicht einfach "passend" nach Schnurklasse gekauft, sondern muss auf die Rute abgestimmt sein. Sonst lädt die Rute sich nicht richtig auf und Du wirfst nur Knoten.
Es klingt jetzt vielleicht nicht nach dem, was Du hören willst, aber mit billigem Material kommst Du niemals über den Anfängerstatus hinaus. Ich kenne z.B. nur eine einzige wirklich gute 5er, mit der ich zurecht komme. Leider kostet die Rute auch 280€. Dazu nehme ich eine 6er WF Schnur, ebenfalls von einem Hersteller aus einer Serie. Die Streuungen sind derartig weit, dass es 5er Schnüre gibt, die maximal 3er Ruten laden können und 5er, die selbst für eine 7er zu schwer sind. 
Wenn Du unbedingt erst kaufen willst, suche Dir einen Händler, der mindestens 10 Jahre seinen Laden hat und lasse Dich beraten.
eBay heisst 2mal kaufen.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Gut ihr konntet mir überzeugen nicht diese ebay Rute zu kaufen.

Ich werde mir jetzt wohl eine EXORI Magic Fly 8'0'', 5/6 holen. http://www.exori.de/main.php?menu=2&sub21=1&orubrik=13&omod=76
Was für für eine Rolle soll ich mir den dazu holen?
Welche Schnur müsste ich mir den kaufen?

Gibt es vielleicht im Internet ein Video wo man sieht wie man wirft?


----------



## gofishing (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Sag doch erstmal wo Du auf was fischen willst.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## perchcatcher (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Vieleicht ist das was.
http://www.anglerboard-videos.doks-pages.de/video/martinVideoAE.wmv


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

also ich möchte eigentlich so auf Forellen gehn entweder Fluss, Bach oder auch mal im Forellenpuff.

Ja das Video ist ganz gut konnte man eigentlich gut erkennen.

Danke


----------



## gofishing (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*



> es gibt nur wenige wirklich gute Ruten


Es gibt mehr als genug gute Ruten.:l 



> Sonst lädt die Rute sich nicht richtig auf und Du wirfst nur Knoten.


Falsch. Das hat mit mangelnder Aufladung garantiert nix zu tun.#c 



> aber mit billigem Material kommst Du niemals über den Anfängerstatus hinaus.


Falsch. Auch mit einer billigen Rute und der richtigen Motivation kann es jeder zum FFF-Diplom schaffen. 
Stimmt. Wenn man immer der armen Rute für alles die Schuld gibt. Teurer Spaß, sich die richtige Motivation durch teure Ruten zu erkaufen.#6 



> Die Streuungen sind derartig weit, dass es 5er Schnüre gibt, die maximal 3er Ruten laden können und 5er, die selbst für eine 7er zu schwer sind.


Welche 5er Schnur lädt max. nur welche 3er Rute?
Und welche 7bener ist mit welcher 5er Schnur überfordert?
Würde mich mal interessieren.#c 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage.
Was hat das mit den 5er,7er auf sich, was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## kea (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Also:

Wenn die Rute nicht richtig geladen wird, kann sie ihre Energie nicht richtig abgeben, der Wurf wird ungenauer weil man autom. mehr Kraft einsetzt.
Bei billigen Ruten entstehen in der Rute Gegenschwingungen, die die Wurfenergie unsauber in die Schnur übertragen. Klar, wenn man nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad gekommen ist, reicht auch eine 50€ Rute. Allerdings bremst die Rute dann schnell den Werfer aus, weil die Rute an ihre Grenzen kommt. 
Bei den Schnüren kommt es speziell auf die Keule und die Gewichtsverteilung bezogen auf die Keulenlänge an. Daher sind manche 5er z.B. hervorragend zur Präsentation von Trockenfliegen geeignet, andere Keulen hingegen sind besser für weite Würfe bei Wind geschaffen (Streamer, Nympfe).
Die Schnurklasse sollte auch auf den Wurfstil abgestimmt werden, ebenso auf die Gewässereigenschaften. Wenn bei sehr kurzen Schnurlängen trotzdem eine gute Ladung der Rute gewünscht ist , wird auch schon mal eine 7er Schnur auf einer 5er Rute eingesetzt.

Generell: natürlich gibt es viele versch. Ruten, die sehr gut sind. Trotzdem eignet sich nicht jede gute Rute für jeden Werfer. Schliesslich werden die Ruten nicht nur nach Klasse sondern auch nach Aktion unterschieden.
Daher sollte man VOR einem Kauf die Rute unbedingt mal Probewerfen.
Ach ja, der Rutenpreis kommt auch daher, wo die Rute gefertigt wird. Bei Chinaruten sind die Blanks billiger, haben aber auch bis zu 15% Abweichung von der angegebenen Klasse. Bei Ruten made in USA oder England sind die Ruten enger und genauer gefertigt. Daher die etwas höheren Preise.

Und noch was, wie sicherlich aufgefallen ist, gebe ich KEINE Markenempfehlungen, warum wohl?

So, jetzt zur Frage 5er 7er ...

Diese Angabe gibt eine ungefähre Vorstellung, welches Gewicht die Schnur hat und die Rute werfen kann. Man hat versucht, eine Klasseneinteilung zu realisieren:

Ziel war es, z.B. für eine 5er Rute eine geeignete Schnur ohne zu probieren zu finden. Leider ist dieses System gescheitert, weil es inzwischen für eine Schnurklasse mehrere Bauformen gibt, die die Rute völlig anders laden., d.h. das Wurfverhalten ist bei gleicher Schnurklasse anders.

Heute wird eine Schnur je nach Gegebenheit und Einsatzzweck gewählt. Für Anfänger würde ich vorschlagen, eine Standard Keule WF5 von einem Markenhersteller für eine 5er Markenrute zu nehmen. 

5er Ruten sind unverselle Ruten. Damit kann man sowohl Forellen fangen, als auch kleine Streamer für Raubfische (Zander, Hecht, Rapfen ...) befördern. 

7er sind für Flüsse geeignet, wo weite Würfe oder schwere Streamer benötigt sind. Trockenfliegen sind weniger geeignet. Mit einer 5er und einer 7er lassen sich alle Fische in Deutschland fangen.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

ich werde mich den mal bei moritz beraten lassen sonst hier iner nähe haben wir keinen ordentlicen laden


----------



## perchcatcher (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Am bester die verschieden Komponenten zusammen ausprobieren


----------



## kea (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Bei Dir in der Nähe ist doch Hamburg.
Dort gibt es mehrere spezielle Fliegenfischergeschäfte:

http://www.alvanos.de/Impressum.html

http://www.khdfishing.de/index-sec.html

usw. Die helfen Dir gerne weiter.

Trotzdem, werfen lernt man nicht mit Videos. Du brauchst einen erfahrenen Mentor.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

sonst heut hab ich rausgefunden das nen relativ ferner verwnadeter auf mit fliegenrute angelt


----------



## gofishing (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*



			
				perchcatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Am bester die verschieden Komponenten zusammen ausprobieren



Das ist sicher ein gut gemeinter Rat, aber dann kannst Du auch einem Blinden ein Buch zum probelesen geben.

Mehr als einmal die Rute in der Hand halten wird ein Anfänger nicht machen. Zum probewedeln gehört schon ein bischen Basiskönnen. Ansonsten macht man nur den Kasperle.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

wie teuer wäre den son wurfkurs und wo könnte man sowas machen


----------



## kea (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Wie gesagt, nicht erst kaufen, sondern erst werfen lernen. Zu einem gutem Kurs gehört auch, das der Trainer die passende Ausrüstung für einen Teilnehmer individuell abstimmt. Das muss nicht zwangsläufig Loomis, Guideline oder Hardy sein, es gibt auch günstigere Angebote.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

was soll den so schwer am werfen sein aufen video sieht das ziemlich leicht aus


----------



## kea (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Kurse gibt es in allen Preislagen. Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es 1 Tageskurse für ca. 60 - 75 € (in der Eifel), oder 2 Tageskurse für ca. 125€. Du musst mal googlen. Wenn Du wirklich was lernen willst, gibt es eigentlich nur einen wirklich guten  Wurflehrer:

Michi Mauri

 Allerdings ist er nach meinem Wissen ständig ausgebucht. Wenn Du einen Kontakt zum Michi haben willst, sag bescheid. Allerdings sind die Kurse nicht billig, dafür aller erste Klasse!! Die Kurse von Michi sind meist im Süden.


----------



## gofishing (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*



			
				Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:
			
		

> wie teuer wäre den son wurfkurs und wo könnte man sowas machen



Hier z.B., die haben auch günstige Exoriruten im Programm.

TL

Ralph


----------



## fly-martin (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Hallo Tobi

Auf dem Video sah das leicht aus?

Mann - das war arbeit! Denn die Rute war ne Klasse 10 und das ganze mit einer 500grains Schnur.... und das nicht nur 2 oder 3 Würfe. Dazu auf dem Felsen kein sicherer Stand und im Boot immer die Kamera und die anderen Boote im Blick ... das war nicht leicht!

Nimm Dir dieses Video nicht als Maßstab - denn ich werf nicht zum ersten mal!


Also : Kea hat mit den Geräten schon die Richtung aufgezeigt ( welche Klasse wofür ) aber mach erst nen Wurfkurs wo Du verschiedene Geräte austesten kannst ( vielleicht bei Deinem Bekannten ).

Dann schau erst was für ein Gerät in Frage kommt - der eine kommt mit Klasse 8 nicht klar, wirft aber ne 4er wie ein Könner....
Und nicht jede 4er Rute wirft sich mit ner 4er .... Shimano Ruten kannst Du getrost mit ner Schnur werfen, die 2 Klassen über der Rutenangabe steht...


----------



## gofishing (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Kurse gibt es in allen Preislagen. Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es 1 Tageskurse für ca. 60 - 75 € (in der Eifel), oder 2 Tageskurse für ca. 125€. Du musst mal googlen. Wenn Du wirklich was lernen willst, gibt es eigentlich nur einen wirklich guten  Wurflehrer:
> 
> Michi Mauri
> 
> Allerdings ist er nach meinem Wissen ständig ausgebucht. Wenn Du einen Kontakt zum Michi haben willst, sag bescheid. Allerdings sind die Kurse nicht billig, dafür aller erste Klasse!! Die Kurse von Michi sind meist im Süden.



Einen 15 jährigen in die Eifel schicken ist auch goil#6 . Paß auf das sein Vater Dir nicht die Ohren langzieht.:q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## C.K. (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*



> Dann schau erst was für ein Gerät in Frage kommt - der eine kommt mit Klasse 8 nicht klar, wirft aber ne 4er wie ein Könner....




Das kann ich als aboluter Anfänger nur bestätigen!! Such Dir jemanden, der verschiedenes Gerät zum probieren stellen kann, das macht die Auswahl erheblich leichter.


----------



## kea (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Das Werfen sieht wirklich einfach aus, das Problem liegt aber genau in dieser Einfachheit. Man wirft aus der Schulter, ohne Handgelenk, muss das Timing beachten und die Rute sauber laden und entladen. Die Flugschnur muss auf einer sauberen Ebene geworfen werden, sonst bekommst Du keine Loops (Schleifen) und damit geht dann nicht die gesamte Energie in die Schnur, sondern verpufft. Du musst saubere Stops hinbekommen und ständig Deinen Wurfwinkel (der Winkel zwischen dem Stop vorne und hinten) der Schnurlänge anpassen. Das hört sich jetzt kompliziert an ist es aber nicht. Radfahren ist garantiert schwerer. NUR, wenn Du Dir da Fehler einbaust, verlierst Du schnell die Lust und kommst nie über den Anfängerstatus hinaus, das wäre sehr schade, denn es gibt keine schönere Fischerei als das Fischen mit der Fliege!!!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Einen 15 jährigen in die Eifel schicken ist auch goil#6 . Paß auf das sein Vater Dir nicht die Ohren langzieht.:q
> 
> TL
> 
> Ralph


 

nicht mein vatter sondern meine mutter
ich werd wohl erstma mit meinem fernen verwnadten üben üben üben


----------



## kea (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

@gofishing
Ich weiss, das er erst 15 ist. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja Wege.

PS. DK oder Lübeck ist auch nicht um die Ecke.


----------



## gofishing (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*



			
				Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:
			
		

> nicht mein vatter sondern meine mutter
> ich werd wohl erstma mit meinem fernen verwnadten üben üben üben


Schlimmer kann es nun nicht mehr werden.

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> @gofishing
> Ich weiss, das er erst 15 ist. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja Wege.
> 
> PS. DK oder Lübeck ist auch nicht um die Ecke.




Bargteheide ist bestimmt dichter an Lübeck als an der Eifel.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

lübeck ist um einiges näher


----------



## kea (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Naja, ist ja auch egal, es gibt bestimmt gute Schulen in Norddeutschland. Achte drauf, das die Schule einen guten Ruf hat. Es gibt leider keine Eignungsprüfung für Instruktoren, und ich kenne einige Schulen, die nichts ausser Schrott vermitteln.


----------



## Flyonly (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

*.... Wenn Du wirklich was lernen willst, gibt es eigentlich nur einen wirklich guten Wurflehrer:*

*Michi Mauri*


Hallo Kea,

woher nimmst du eigentlich dein Wissen? Kennst du alle Wurflehrer?. Wenn nicht, solltest du mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtiger umgehen !

TL
Flyonly


----------



## gofishing (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*



			
				Flyonly schrieb:
			
		

> *.... Wenn Du wirklich was lernen willst, gibt es eigentlich nur einen wirklich guten Wurflehrer:*
> 
> *Michi Mauri*
> 
> ...



Nu laß Ihm doch seine Begeisterung.
Schreib doch mal in Dein Profil wem er da auf die Füße getreten ist. 

TL

Ralph


----------



## kea (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Nein, ich kenne nicht alle Lehrer. Woher auch, aber ich kenne Michi persönlich und alle die ich seit dem auf Messen und Präsentationen in den letzten Jahre gesehen habe, sind kein Vergleich.

Ach ja, nur zur Erinnerung: das ist meine Meinung und keine Wertung!!

Aber sollte ich einer "Kapazität" auf die Füsse getreten sein: sorry!!

Dafür gibt es in unser Gegend einige Wurfschulen, die in der Freizeit von Kaspern abgehalten werden, bei denen, wenn man sie am Wasser ohne Schüler trifft,  man geneigt ist,  einen Wurfkurs zu empfehlen.

Das ganze stellt nur die Summe meiner Erfahrungen dar, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. UND, ich nenne ja keine Namen der Kasper.


----------



## Flyonly (17. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Kea,

ich fühle mich keineswegs auf die Füße getreten, warum auch. Aber eine Aussage, die einen Einzelnen als das einzig Wahre und Richtige darstellt, sollte objektiv begründet sein. Niemand bestreitet, dass es leider zu viele "Wurflehrer" gibt, die selbst keinen sauberen Wurf zustande bringen, aber ebenso gibt es eine ganze Reihe hervorragender Instruktoren, die seit Jahren erfolgreich ausbilden, eine sehr gute Reputation besitzen und auch einem Herrn Mauri in keinster Weise in "ausbilderischer" Sicht nachstehen. Ein guter Ausbilder muß nicht zwingender Weise auch ein guter Showman sein. Umgekehrt gilt das gleiche. 

Es wirkt auf mich einfach nur unseriös, einem Jungen von 15 Jahren vorzugaukeln, nur ein Kurs bei M.M. könne ihm das Werfen vermitteln. Im Norden gibt es gewiss einige ganz Gute, die sich gerne des Jungen annehmen. Dies sicher auch zu "Schüler-Konditionen" und auf seine Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten. Da brauchts keine Voodoo-Casts und keine 3-fach Loops!

TL

Flyonly

P.S. Gofishing: Ist meine Identität für die Aussage und den Inhalt meiner Postings wichtig, oder interessiert es dich einfach nur persönlich ? Im zweiten Fall kann (oder besser möchte) ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Kea sagt auch nichts aus...


----------



## kea (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

@Flyonly
Auf keinen Fall wollte ich Dich angreifen. Sollte es so angekommen sein: sorry.
Du hast vollkommen Recht, das ein 15jähriger sicherlich Probleme haben könnte, einen Kurs beim Michi zu machen. ABER: ich kenne persönliche einige Jugendliche die aus gehobenem Hause kommen und durchaus in der Lage sind, den Aufwand für einen Kurs im Süden zu finanzieren. Meine Aussage ist sicherlich etwas stark polarisierend gewesen, das kommt halt von vielen Erfahrungen mit solchen Hobby-Lehrern. Wenn ich mir manchmal die Jungs ansehe, mit welcher Ausrüstung die rumturnen (da werden die Schnüre nicht an die Ruten angepasst, oder mit 12er Ruten auf Aland gegangen, nur weil es halt ein Fliessgewässer ist, in dem auch Welse vorkommen usw.) frage ich mich, mit wie dreist man sein muss, 75€ pro Tag von einem Schüler zu verlangen. *kopfschüttel*
Michi ist ein Showman, keine Frage, ABER er ist auch ein extrem sensibler Instruktor der es versteht, sehr gut jeden Schüler individuell an die Würfe zu führen. Ich habe einen Kurs bei ihm gemacht und weiss sehr gut, wovon ich rede. Im Kurs merkst Du nichts von seiner Show und sicherlich ist der 3 fach Loop (übrigends nur als Eyecatcher gemacht und nicht zum Fischen gedacht) bzw. der Voodoo-Cast nicht Teil eines Wurfkurses. Er zieht auch nicht einfach sein Programm durch, sondern arbeitet mit jedem Schüler so individuell, dass am Ende des Kurses jeder an einem "fischbaren" Stand angekommen ist. Die Einen evtl. nur mit Grundwürfen, die Anderen auch schon mit den ersten Trickwürfen.
Vergleicht man jetzt die Arbeitsweisen des Profis mit den Hobby-Lehrern, wünscht man sich eine Instanz, die die Qualität der Ausbilder überwacht. 
Mir ist völlig klar, dass es neben Michi auch andere sehr gute Ausbilder in Deutschland gibt, und ich denke mir, wenn sie dieses lesen, wissen sie genau was ich meine und fühlen sich sicherlich nicht auf die Füsse getreten. 

TL
  kea

PS: fast vergessen: Flyfishing soll SPASS machen   Das Leben ist ernst genug.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Moin
Ich hab mir heute eine Angelzeitschrift gekauft. Nun habe ich ein Abo gesehn wo man 6 Zeitschriften FLIEGENFISCHEN und eine Rute, Rolle, Schnur und 6 Fliegen bekommt. Das würde dann 75€ kosten. Soll ich mir das vielleicht holen?


----------



## kea (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Ähm, nee, würde ich nicht, weil:
Glasfaserrute - die Kraftentwicklung ist völlig anders als bei Kohlefaserruten
DT Schnur - für den Anfänger ist m.E. eine WF Schnur leichter

Bei dem Preis (alleine das Abo kostet ja 51€) kann es nix vernünftiges sein.
Versuche erstmal einen Wurflehrer zu finden.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Ich hab noch eine Frage.
Welche Hakengröße sollen die Fliegen so haben?


----------



## perchcatcher (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

#12er oder #14 si die universal größen
bei mir zumindest


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Ok dann werde ich mir wohl 12 oder 14 holen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Lass dir mal nicht bange machen!

Fliegenfischen ist nicht so schwer. Mit so Fragen wie Schnurklassen oder Rutenaufladung solltest du dich wirklich nicht beschäftigen. Gute Werfer werfen auch ohne Sage gute Weiten.

Ich kann dir nur einen guten Rat geben. Mach einen Kurs, ich denke ein Tag würde schon fast reichen.

Es gibt in Norddeutschland jede Menge guter Flifi-Lehrer. Mach dich schlau, wer hier im Board jemanden kennt. Ich wüsste z.B. jemanden in Kiel.
Ruf den Instruktor an und frage ob er Leihgerät für dich hat und kaufe erstmal nix. Möglicherweise bekommst du ja auch einen guten Preis für den Kurs weil du ja noch Jugendlicher bist oder kannst über ihn, eine gute Rute bekommen.
Du kannst von vielen Firmen gute und auch günstige Ruten kaufen. Greys, Exori etc. ansonsten kann man auch gute gebrauchte Ruten erstehen mehr als 150€ musst du insgesamt bestimmt nicht ausgeben um für dich brauchbares Gerät zu bekommen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du schnell lernen wirst, denn du bist ja noch Hänschen und viele fangen erst als Hans an.

TL Uli


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Ich hab heute mit meinem fernen Verwandten geredet und er zeigt mir den erstmal die Grundwürfe. Ich muss ja nicht zu Anfang irgendwelche Trickwürfe lernen und sofort perfekt anwenden können.


----------



## kea (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Richtig so, erst werfen lernen, dann Ausrüstung kaufen.

Was willst Du denn in welchem Gewässer zu welcher Jahreszeit fangen?

Die Hakengrösse richtet sich neben dem Fisch hauptsächlich nach der z.Z. angebotenen Fischnahrung. Da kann es schon mal ein 22 Haken für Forellen sein, ebenso ein 4/0 für Hechte und Zander.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Ich will auf Forelle gehn. Hauptsächlich im Frühling, Sommer und Herbst, da ich im Winter zu Faul bin loszugehn.


----------



## kea (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Und was für ein Gewässer?

Bach,
Fluss,
See?

Wie schnell, tief, breit? Was für Wasser und welche Forellen (Bach, Regenbogen .....)

Das Problem ist, das man so ein Gewässer "lesen" kann. Danach richtet sich dann auch die Art der Fliege (Trocken, Nass, Nympfe, Streamer).
Ringe auf dem Wasser bedeuten zwar, das die Fische steigen, aber noch lange nicht, das sie auch Trockenfliegen nehmen. Meist kommen die Ringe durch sog. Buckeln, d.h. der Fisch nimmt Nahrung dicht unter der Waseroberfläche auf. Mit Trockenfliegen wirft man sich dann tot.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

An der Alster da werden wohl Regenbogen und Bachforellen sein. Ich weiß nicht wie tief und wie schnell die ist und wie breit ist unterschiedlich.
Un dann noch nen Vereinsgewässer da sind Regenbogenforellen drin. Da weiß ich leider auch nicht wie tief das ist.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Anfänger Rute und Rolle*

Kennt jemand die Marke B Richi?


----------

